# Money to spend for code enforcement......what to spend it on.



## rth (Nov 26, 2012)

May have $8k to spend on code enforcement.

New Fire Marshal here, small town 28K pop, 700 - 800 businesses, nursing homes, daycares, no hospitals, one college. All code books are old and must be updated. Still doing hand writen inspections on standard forms.  Considering laptop(s) or ipad(s) and some software. No idea what to get. I'm sure there is a lot of good software out there. Wanting to buy it right the first time.

Thanks for you help,

Richard Hanks


----------



## Mark K (Nov 26, 2012)

They realized in the 70's that the great majority of the benefits from computerization of processes  was the result of rethinking the process and not the actual computerization of the revised process.  This is still true.  Thus you should probably first decide how you can improve on the existing process and whether there is added benefit from the new system.

On the other had you may get less push back on the changes if done  within the context of implementing a new computerized system.


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 26, 2012)

We have been using firehouse mobile...... not a bad program, but is severely limited on what you can do....  We are plagued with software and syncing issues.... Spent last to months on old fashion paper forms..

Suggest KISS..... Keep it simple s_____   I personally would look at I-pads (less moving parts than a laptop) and some of the software out there seems to be more user friendly than firehouse mobile,...


----------



## cda (Nov 26, 2012)

Are you a one person show doing all the inspections or will operations help you??

Do you also do new const inspections???

Does the building dept have a system they use to track inspections???


----------



## firemanx (Nov 26, 2012)

On the topic of firehouse software; we are just beginning to use firehouse software and the FH Inspector app for ipads.  I will say that it has its pros and cons, it's certainly not a perfect system by far, nor is it incredibly customizable at the moment, although we are being told that future updates will allow the software to be more flexible for the end user.

AFAIK, there isn't any other fire code inspection apps out there for the ipad other than the FH inspector app made by firehouse software (just to clarify, it's not a standalone app, you have to also have the inspection/occupancy module for the PC version of firehouse software.)


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 26, 2012)

12 years ago I took my standard inspection forms from Florida and here and developed my own electronic inspection form with drop down boxes using *free* standard forms creating software I downloaded from the net.  It uses a microsoft access database (mdp) format and converts to a word document and is filed as a converted (pdf) in our jurisdiction's building permit software program and the FD server under Year/Address/Initial/Reinspection files and I use sub folders for fire protection system inspections with additional electronic forms also developed.  Servers back up every hour.  Paper free for many years.

I use an Axim Pocket PC because I dont want to carry a Ipad or laptop since it's just like carrying a clipboard.  The codes are held on a SD card and everything is done through Active Sync.  Very easy and compact for inspections.  Pretty soon smart phones will replace the compact pocket PC and maybe I'll end up getting one someday.


----------



## rth (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys.

Operations helps, 4 units 3 shifts doing 2 inspections a month (288 a year). Other than that it is just me. Yes, I do all new construction inspections. Our secretary has a computer program that tracks the inspections.


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 28, 2012)

rth,

Welcome to the Building Code Forum! This is THE BEST site; more like - THE ONLY

site on the internet, for all of your code questions (Mike Holt has a purdy good one

for the electrical questions though!).

Microsoft Access is a software program is one that can be custom designed to the

way you want it to look and function, plus I would bet that it is already on your

pc's. It will take some time to design and program the fields and info that you

want to have, but it is free. Pretty sure that Microsoft Access program could be

linked to any tablet you might get.

FWIW, I too believe that you should keep it simple and gradually move towards

the improved methods.

.


----------



## cda (Nov 28, 2012)

spend the 8000 on a part time inspector to help you!!!!

and see if the shift guys can get out and double the inspections they do, or put some of the shift inspections on an every other year inspection, for the hole in the wall places.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Nov 28, 2012)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> We have been using firehouse mobile...... not a bad program, but is severely limited on what you can do....  We are plagued with software and syncing issues.... Spent last to months on old fashion paper forms..  Suggest KISS..... Keep it simple s_____   I personally would look at I-pads (less moving parts than a laptop) and some of the software out there seems to be more user friendly than firehouse mobile,...


Builder Bob ,

I too use Firehouse. I gave up on mobile and went live in the field with a MIFI connection on top of the laptop. Insert    happy face.


----------



## Frank (Nov 29, 2012)

I would start with up to date codebooks

8k won't go far with computer and inspections software

For low volume one man operation hand tickets and box file work just as well as a computerized system.

Big benefit of computerized operation is information sharing from multiple points that does not apply to one man operation.


----------

